# My corner of the kitchen!



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

And i'm slowly working my way along the sideboard (she hasn't noticed yet!)

We are cappo/latte drinkers and with this set up make better drinks than anything we've had in the big chains,so must be doing something right









Just as an aside the serial number on the Heavenly ends with an i which denotes a different group. Does anyone know how it is different?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nice set up you got going there


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Looks lovely.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great set up.

Where did you get that free standing kitchen unit from? How big is it?

I'm looking to do a similar thing in some space in my kitchen to re house my classic and mignon. Although I was planning on housing something bigger further down the line.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's looks really good Shaun. Thanks for sharing the pictures too


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got the trolley from the Argos (cat no 842/0163) Not sure how to do a link!

It is 87cm high,83cmwide and 48cm deep. Hope this helps.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice Shaun

I think that soon you will have the large unit and spread out the coffee items on your own unit and let the better half have the petit one

Robert


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

That width measurement of 83cm includes a kitchen knife box. The top is actually 72cm wide but as you see both machines fit comfortably!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers for that.

Thats pretty dam perfect apart from depth (it just means I have to move a radiator along the wall by about 10 cms. I was thinking about putting up a shelf with a piece of off cut wooden work top but I like the drawer and cupboard space.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Is that a new machine? Group looks different to mine and appears to be a "proper" (or more close copy) of the E61 than previous versions


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice set up Shaun looks good - I see your from my home town as well. I was born in Plymstock.

It's surprising how big these coffee machines look or are feared to be and how they seem to be absorbed into an existing room quite easily. The Cherub size worried me but its almost lost in our kitchen.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Padder

It was manufactured August 2012. Its the one i got on ebay as a faulty return and turned out to have loose connections on the brew switch.

series530.

Yep St Budeaux born and bred and now defected to Ernesettle! I know what you mean, when the Heavenly turned up i thought it would dominate the kitchen but now it just belongs there!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

shaun1 said:


> Padder
> 
> It was manufactured August 2012. Its the one i got on ebay as a faulty return and turned out to have loose connections on the brew switch.
> 
> ...


I remember now. You outbid me by a fiver and I was gutted when I found out what the problem was. Even more gutted now I've seen it. Wonder why it has a different group?


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Amazing what will fit on my little trolley!


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Nice kitchen!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah rather than fracinos own e61 clone... This looks like a modified proper e61. It has the thermocouple hole, and a cover where the lever would normally be


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice set up. I like the trolley.


----------

